
British Secret Service (MI6) – Software Engineering Graduates Position - znpy
https://jobs.theguardian.com/job/6738624/software-engineering-graduates/
======
znpy
And nothing, I am not from the UK and I cannot apply, but it would be
interesting to know what a position like this would be like, and what do they
ask on the interview, the requirements and so on.

